# What is scrambled eggs really supose to taste like?



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello,whats scrambled eggs supposed to taste like? I think i can make them good, water bath over simmering water, stiring slowly etc. But when i get the caviar like consistency that i want, eggs tastes pretty raw/eggy, so i always have to overcook getting them rubbery to remove the eggy taste. Is this just a preferance thing? like some like hard boiled eggs and others soft, personaly i dont like soft, so maybe thats why? Or am i doing something wront


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It’s both a preference thing and a familiarity thing, I think. I grew up eating rubbery scrambled eggs. I hated them. My wife grew up eating rubbery scrambled eggs. She loves them. When I first tasted scrambled egg in the French style I nearly had an orgasm. My wife... nearly vomited. It’s a prefereance. One thing I know... if you like them cooked hard then don’t bother with the water bath. Crack into a buttery fry pan, stir to mix, and cook to death. S&P to taste. Enjoy!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

brianshaw said:


> It's both a preference thing and a familiarity thing, I think. I grew up eating rubbery scrambled eggs. I hated them. My wife grew up eating rubbery scrambled eggs. She loves them. When I first tasted scrambled egg in the French style I nearly had an orgasm. My wife... nearly vomited. It's a prefereance. One thing I know... if you like them cooked hard then don't bother with the water bath. Crack into a buttery fry pan, stir to mix, and cook to death. S&P to taste. Enjoy!


Me the same. I grew up with overcooked browned eggs because that's how my parents like them. I just thought I didn't like eggs. And then I had them scrambled "soft" and I was like ooooooo!! I personally love the eggy taste. Steaming the eggs the way you are doing it will bring out that eggy flavor. If you want to cut the eggyness I would cook them in butter in a pan and make sure to stir in a little milk before you pour into a pan. Also, a sprinkle of fresh chives on top adds a fresh flavor that cuts through the eggy flavor.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> It's both a preference thing and a familiarity thing, I think. I grew up eating rubbery scrambled eggs. I hated them. My wife grew up eating rubbery scrambled eggs. She loves them. When I first tasted scrambled egg in the French style I nearly had an orgasm. My wife... nearly vomited. It's a prefereance. One thing I know... if you like them cooked hard then don't bother with the water bath. Crack into a buttery fry pan, stir to mix, and cook to death. S&P to taste. Enjoy!


I am with your wife 100% - I just cannot eat "proper" eggs. For me, eggs belong in ice cream and baked goods


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

oddwine said:


> Hello,whats scrambled eggs supposed to taste like?


Chicken. 
Theyre supposed to taste just like chicken.

As was iterated, its preference. If you dont like em the way you cooked em,
cook em a different way. Fry, baste, poach (yes) microwave, steam, etc.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't like my scrambled eggs brown, but I do have to admit that I most often prefer them "fried" in bacon fat, as opposed to the French method, although I, occasionally get a craving for them that way, especially with a little crème fraiche stirred in right before they are done, then topped with some fresh parsley and chives.

I grew up with them always cooked in bacon fat, so as a kid, even just srambled in a pan with butter tasted "strange" to me.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi. I usually use two whole eggs and add two yolks, fried in a little leftover bacon grease. With today's supermarket eggs that's the only way I can get them to taste reasonably like eggs. For fried over easy eggs, I always fry them in bacon fat, otherwise to me they just taste like not much of anything.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Farm eggs(I am lucky!) but scrambled until no longer any liquid... right before the rubber stage... in a fry pan with bacon fat(preferred) or butter.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I think of learning to like properly scrambled eggs as akin to learning to enjoy creme brûlée, mousse, anything with a delicate, soft consistency. It's just that they have a nice, eggy taste.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

There is a great article here:how-cook-perfect-scrambled-eggs

For me they must be soft creamy golden curds which tumble onto the plate and quiver... I'm lucky to be able to get eggs with the yellowest yolks you have ever seen. I will attempt to cook and photograph.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If farm fresh eggs are at hand, I prefer the soft, slow cooked, small curd variety, no cream, just S and P. But that's just preference. When I did breakfast cooking, a fast scramble with butter but completely cooked or they would get sent back was the general rule. Once we had an elderly gentleman who wanted them whisked, poured into the pan and as soon as they begin to set, pour them on the plate. Basically warmed, raw eggs with a few curds. 
Another customer had a special request he willingly explained to me. Start the eggs as for over easy. When the whites are partially set, stir the eggs as for scrambled. You end up with scrambled eggs with chunks of egg white throughout. He and I decided to call them country scrambled. 
Knowing they would get their eggs the way they wanted kept many coming back. I never found any one correct way.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@oddwine are you saying that you don't want your eggs to taste like eggs?

mjb.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmm i see, not easy. I can specify my question a little bit more. When my scrambled egg has reached what i call the perfect consistancy(caviar like, kinda runny) I think they taste too much of the raw yolk taste like soft boiled eggs runny eggs, which i dont like when i eat it alone. But its when i make it for guests its important to serve it ¨correct¨ so im wondering which one of these are the correct way serving it:
1: caviar consitency with soft boiled eggs taste, and then just me being weird not liking it.
2: i have to go ask the guests what they prefered, like when u do it with hard/soft boiled eggs
3: cooked until the raw yolk taste is gone, but then they get the hateful over cooked rubbery consitancy.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Your best bet is too cook them like the vast majority of the public in your area likes them. People with specific preferences will, hopefully, let you know. But when it comes to scrambled, I rarely have gotten returns for them to be redone.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I serve people stuff I don’t like all the time. Friends ask for their steak well done - fine. They’re the ones that have to eat it so what’s the problem? I hate hard boiled eggs, I mean I really hate them! But if I was cooking for you I wouldn’t have a problem serving you your egg the way you like it. There’s nothing more easy than over cooking something so enjoy it


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For others: 2, then give them 3... that’s probably what they really want.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

I want my eggs, whole or scrambled or boiled or in an omlet done, set, hard, no liquid. the sight of TV food critics ooohing and coooing over almost raw fried or poached eggs makes me ill. I will serve you eggs as raw as you want them, just don't ask me to eat them that way.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes its a personal preferance, so why is it normal asking people how they want their boiled eggs, but not when u make scrambled? My main question is what is correct way of serving it, how do they serve it world finest resturant?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What is served in the world's finest restaurant is going to be different than what you serve at an "every day" place. As I stated before the correct way is the way the majority of your guests want them. Since I don't know where you are at, I can't answer that question, but again most people like their scrambled eggs fully set so that is the way I would do them. People who want soft set eggs will probably tell you. You will have many less complaints if you do it that way (based on my experience across the US) as opposed to doing them all soft set.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

oddwine said:


> Yes its a personal preferance, so why is it normal asking people how they want their boiled eggs, but not when u make scrambled? My main question is what is correct way of serving it, how do they serve it world finest resturant?


It's really not that big of a deal, just ask them if you want to be certain. When I make scrambled eggs for a lot of people I cook them until fully set, but no brown bits. But I've been out to brunch with friends at low-key diners and IHOP and they specify how they want their scramble if it's important to them, even though no waiter has ever asked us how we want our scrambled eggs done.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh by the way Koukou, IHOP uses an LELP-- liquid egg-like product... it comes pre-made in a sealed bag, is simply dumped into a container. Couple scoops in a saute pan, and cook them and there's your scrambled eggs.
But I don't know if you're aware of this and a lot of people aren't.... that when your server takes your order you can request whole eggs or real eggs and if it's noted on the ticket the cook WILL take out two whole eggs and break them into a pan for you and scramble them.l
Also notable is that not all Quick Service/family restaurants do this... Denny's for example always uses whole eggs, never a LELP.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

meezenplaz said:


> Oh by the way Koukou, IHOP uses an LELP-- liquid egg-like product... it comes pre-made in a sealed bag, is simply dumped into a container. Couple scoops in a saute pan, and cook them and there's your scrambled eggs.
> But I don't know if you're aware of this and a lot of people aren't.... that when your server takes your order you can request whole eggs or real eggs and if it's noted on the ticket the cook WILL take out two whole eggs and break them into a pan for you and scramble them.l
> Also notable is that not all Quick Service/family restaurants do this... Denny's for example always uses whole eggs, never a LELP.


Good to know!! I don't usually order scrambled eggs at ihop, I tend to favor over easy eggs in general but I will keep this in mind! I do know however that in their omelets they tend to add pancake batter to the eggy mix. So strange.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

But how are they served in the best resturants? I might not made myself clear earlier, but when i use the term ¨correct¨i mean in terms how the worlds best resturants serves them.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

The resturants that i have experienced from...the inside.....dont add things to scrambled eggs. 
Eggs are pooled in small batches, if at all, the poured in a pan or (oh so slowly) on the hot griddle.

Koukou.... yep, the omelette mix is super thin, and they add a little batter to keep it together.
But not much, like 1 ladle for a gallon of mixture. 
Then they ladle and pour it directy on the griddle, "free form" style. It spreads out a lot, making 
a long large omelette. But youre lucky if youre getting 2 full eggs out of it, cuz
its so thin.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

My scrambled eggs - these eggs have the deepest yellow yolk I have ever seen (The Black Farmer Eggs - UK):


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Morning Glory, they look beautiful, but way too runny for me. But that's just my personal preference.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh me oh my @morning glory they're eggcellent!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A sidebar on IHOP. One morning on the job I was to pick up someone at a hospital, had time to go across the street to an IHOP for breakfast. Gave the server my order, sat sipping my coffee. A couple of guys came in and were seated close to me. One of the fellows had some food allergy issues, was talking with the server about the options. She read off the nutrition info about one of the meals, giving total fat, calories from fat, sodium levels and such. The numbers were astounding, for example 2200 milligrams of sodium. I thought "Wow, that's not healthy." My breakfast arrived, I scarfed it up. Got to thinking about it later that day, so when I got home I checked the web for the numbers on the meal I had. Across the board at least 50% higher than the meal I thought was unhealthy, something like 3500 milligrams of sodium, many times the recommended daily allowance. Wow.

mjb.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

unreal numbers on sodium. I am not a big salt user, a pound will last almost a year, mainly goes in pasta or potato water. 
on eggs, i notice a big color difference between store bought and ones from neighbor. ones from neighbor also have a more 'eggy' taste.


----------

